# Calling Creative People



## liberte (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey guys, 

I am a new user to the TFP site, but I like to think that I can contribute to the website and the community

I registered for a couple reasons:
a) I love photography and _love _finding unnoticed people of skill, whether it is in terms of writing, photography, poetry, athletics _et cetera_.
b) I want to discover if anyone would be in approval of me creating a website based around the _skilled people _of  our world. A site dedicated to the great pieces of photography, writing, poetry, videos and more, that the regular person has taken. That's why I came to the sub-forum "The Creative Corner" to see if any of you guys would like a site, not to replace a thriving community such as this, but rather a place to create a _portfolio_ where you can share and associate with people in your niche. Eventually I would like to incorporate the ability to buy/sell works of these skilled people.

Does that sound appealing to anyone? Could you see yourself belonging to a free-site such as that ?


----------



## MissCream (Nov 22, 2011)

Sure


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 22, 2011)

only one way to find out and thats to do it. there are so many worthless sites out there on the net, if you like the idea, go for it. couldn't be any worse then allot of what is there


----------



## spacefuzz (Nov 22, 2011)

Go for it and see what happens


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow that's a great idea, now I'm going to race you to it!


----------



## z1rick (Nov 26, 2011)

If we don't follow our dreams,
Life is truly a waste,
I would great your website
And get to it post haste

I know, it's not very good. 

I do think it is a good Idea, you should do it


----------



## xnoirox (Nov 27, 2011)

I would. Do it. Being on there would nice but my stuff sucks :meh:
lol


----------



## Designer (Jul 16, 2012)

liberte said:


> I like to think that I can contribute to the website and the community



How, exactly, will your creating another website contribute to this website?  

Just wondering.


----------

